# Lan-Steckdosen, Wie funktioniert das?



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich ziehe demnächst in den Keller und habe mir überlegt dort ein 2 Lan-Steckdosern einzurichten. Das Modem ist im 1. Stock is aber kein Lan-Router nur W-Lan. Wollte Jetzt mal Fragen wie man das machz, was man braucht und wie es funktioniert?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

wie jetzt? beschreib mal genauer. was willst du denn ansteuern? per LAN kühlschrank ausschalten oder so was? wenn du die dosen per WLAN ansteuern willst, müßtest du theoretisch unten extra nen WLAN-router aufstellen, auf den du per WLAN dann zugreifen kannst, so dass du wiederum auf die steckdosen zugriff hast.


----------



## Spikos (26. April 2009)

Glaube er meint sowas:
HomePlug - Netzwerk per Steckdose - Review Hartware.net .
Kenne mich damit aber leider nicht aus!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

wie doch gesagt, ich will 2 Lan-Steckdosen für Lan-Internetversorgung im Keller. Das W-lan is eign. unwichtig hab nur meinen Modem beschrieben.

ne kein D-Lan


----------



## dot (26. April 2009)

PC -LAN Kabel-> DLAN Adapter -> Steckdose -1 Stock-> DLAN Adapter -LAN Kabel-> Modem

Vorausgesetzt du bekommst eine Verbindung ueber das Stromkabel hin, nicht das das dann 2 verschiedene Stromkreise sind die ansich nichts miteinander zutun haben. Es hilft wohl nur Ausprobieren.

Edit: Also willst du 2 normale Patchkabel vom 1 in den Keller ziehen oder was?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

ich man das mit so einer steckdose hier. Wie schließe ich das an? Was brauch ich alles? Geht das überhaupt, wenn man keinen Lan-Router hat?

ich denk schon das ich kabel runter leg...muss ich eh wegen TV-Kabel, wie schließe ich dann so eine steckdose an?


----------



## dot (26. April 2009)

Bei Amazon siehst du ja unten schon was viele Nutzer noch dazu kaufen -> LSA Auflegewerkzeug.

Im Endeffekt machst du nicht mehr als:
- 2x Patckabel ziehen
- Abisolieren
- Adern und Schirm auflegen
-> Belegung gibts massig im Web



> wenn man keinen Lan-Router hat?



Da muss doch ein Netzwerkanschlusz dran sein? Wie heisztn das Modell?


----------



## grubsnek (26. April 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ich man das mit so einer steckdose hier. Wie schließe ich das an? Was brauch ich alles? Geht das überhaupt, wenn man keinen Lan-Router hat?



Das ist nur die Lan Dose. Damits funktioniert brauchst du noch ein Lan Kabel in der Wand, welches mit der Dose verbunden wird.
Bei dir würde das so laufen: Du suchst dir eine Wand, in welche du vom 1. Stock bis zum Keller noch ein Lankabel reinbringst. Dann verbindest du die Adern des Lankabels mit der Dose. Anschließend kannst du Modem und PC mit den Dosen verbinden. 



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Das Modem ist im 1. Stock is aber kein Lan-Router nur W-Lan



Hat das Modem gar keinen Lananschluss? Seltsam. Dann brauchst du noch einen weiteren Router aber wie willst du den ohne Lananschluss verbinden ??

Ich geh also mal davon aus, dass dein Modem über mindestens eine Lananschlussmöglichkeit verfügt. Dann kannst du immer nur mit einen PC gleichzeitig ins Internet. Willst du mehr brauchst du besagten Router.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

ich hab ne Fritzbox Fon W-Lan 7141, wir haben nur einen Lananschluss am Modem u. den nutzt meine Schwester... Kabel nach unten legen kreig ich hin, aber wo genau muss ich die am Modem u. an der Dose verbinden?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

ach so, du willst diese dose einfach nur als anschluss für LAN an der wand? also: du musst natürlich dann in der wand auch LAN-kabel verlegen. diese dosen sind nur dafür da, dass man halt nicht ein kabel "sichtbar" durch treppenhaus/zimmer verlegen muss, FALLS man die kabel in der wand verlegen kann/will.

wenn du dann zwei PCs ins internet willst musst du nen router bzw. mindestens nen switch haben. nur ein modem reicht nicht, und bei nem router mit modem, aber nu 1xLan, muss halt ein switch dran. wie geht deine schwester online? muss sie sich einwählen, oder sind die nutzerdaten im modem hinterlegt?

ansonsten ist die reihenfolge der verkabelung nicht anders, als würden die PCs im gleichen zimmer mit dem router stehen, nur dass das eine anschlusskabel halt durch die wand durchgeht.

wo soll modem/router denn stehen, und wo stehen dann die PCs?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach so, du willst diese dose einfach nur als anschluss für LAN an der wand? also: du musst natürlich dann in der wand auch LAN-kabel verlegen. diese dosen sind nur dafür da, dass man halt nicht ein kabel "sichtbar" durch treppenhaus/zimmer verlegen muss, FALLS man die kabel in der wand verlegen kann/will.
> 
> wenn du dann zwei PCs ins internet willst musst du nen router bzw. mindestens nen switch haben. nur ein modem reicht nicht, und bei nem router mit modem, aber nu 1xLan, muss halt ein switch dran. wie geht deine schwester online? muss sie sich einwählen, oder sind die nutzerdaten im modem hinterlegt?
> 
> ...


 
Also... meine schwester wir automatisch angemeldet... wie ich das mit dem in der Wand leiten lassen mache weiß ich... also brauch ich mehr lan-anschlüsse geth so was hier oder was brauch ich genau, kann ich eig, von der einen dose ein kabel zur anderen führen? Und router steht denke ich immer noch im 1. stock bei meiner schwester im zimmer und meine PC´s dann im Keller


----------



## dot (26. April 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> ich hab ne Fritzbox Fon W-Lan 7141, wir haben nur einen Lananschluss am Modem u. den nutzt meine Schwester... Kabel nach unten legen kreig ich hin, aber wo genau muss ich die am Modem u. an der Dose verbinden?



Du brauchst einen Switch um mehr als 1 PC per Kabel anschlieszen zu koennen.

Seite 18
http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_Fon_WLAN_7141.pdf


Also der Aufbau sollte dann zum Schlusz so aussehen:

Fritzbox -> Am Anschluss von deiner Schwester kommt ein Switch ran -> An dem kommen die 2 Kabel die in den Keller gehen dran und das bereits vorhandene Kabel.

Laut Handbuch arbeitet deine Fritzbox als Router, also alles auf automatisch beziehen (DHCP) einstellen und dann duerfte es gehen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

ich glaub ich muss sagen ich bin n00b im bezug auf dem... was für einen switch denn genau (empfehlung) wie schließ ich dann das kabel an der dose an?

welche kabel würdet ihr dann empfehlen sollten ca. 25m sein


----------



## rebel4life (26. April 2009)

Cat5e Verlegekabel, Cat6 ist etwas zu hart für einen Anfänger, denn die zusätzliche Schirmung kann schon etwas sperrig sein. Schau am besten mal bei Reichelt oder Pollin, da gibt es das alles, sprich Kabel, LSA Auflegewerkzeug, Dosen, aber ich würde dir raten zu einem Elektriker zu gehen und den wegen einem Auflegewerkzeug zu fragen, denn die sind relativ teuer wenn ich mich nicht täusche...

Platz im Leerrohr vorhanden oder habt ihr einen Kabelkanal?


----------



## dot (26. April 2009)

Wenn du nicht staendig groeszere Daten verschiebst, dann reicht ein x beliebiger 10/100MBit Switch von Netgear, D-Link & Co. Als Kabel reicht ein Patchkabel in CAT5e oder Hoeher (CAT6/7). Wenn du das Kabel mit Stecker verlegen kannst, dann wuerde die Arbeit mit der LAN-Dose wegfallen. Sieht zwar nicht so schoen aus, aber ist narrensicher


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

ich will schon so ne steckdose, darum gehts mir ja, so ne dose hat 2 anschlüsse... und gib mir bitte mal lins zu guten kabeln u. nem guten switch!!!!!!
Ähm ich mach dann einen Kabelkanal...

achja im keller lass ich die kabel hiner gibsplatten verschwindne wo dann die dosen rein sollten


----------



## rebel4life (26. April 2009)

reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert

Verlegekabel gibts meistens erst ab 50m, sprich etwas zu viel...

reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 90012000 Zertifiziert


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

und das sind lan-kabel?? wie genau schliesst man die dann an? die haben ja keine lan-stecker drann


----------



## NCphalon (26. April 2009)

die stecker musst du auf switchseite (also oben) selber drannmachen un die anderen enden werden an der LAN-Dose angeklemt.


----------



## taks (26. April 2009)

Die Pinbelegung an der Steckdose wäre:
1. Aderpaar: Pin 1+2
2. Aderpaar: Pin 3+6
3. Aderpaar: Pin 4+5
4. Aderpaar: Pin 7+8

Aderpaar = Zwei verdrillte Drähte
Pin = Eine RJ45 Steckdose hat 8 Pin (sollte beschriftet sein mit 1-8)

Du musst noch bei der Steckdose aufpassen. In der Bezeichnung steht immer entweder UP oder AP.
UP sind Dosen welche in der Wand versenkt werden, AP sind solche die auf die Wand drauf montiert werden. Wenn du mit Kanälen Fährst, wirst du die Dose vermutlich auf die Wand montieren, oder?


Für was man ein Aufschaltwerkzeug bei ner Steckdose braucht frag ich mich aber schon


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> und das sind lan-kabel?? wie genau schliesst man die dann an? die haben ja keine lan-stecker drann


hab doch längst erklärt: das sind kabel ohne stecker, die kommen direkt "hinten" / innen an die dose. je nach dem, ob du eine in der wand versenkbare oder eine "aufputzdose" nimmst.


hast du schonmal zB ne TV-anschlussdose von innen gesehen? oder eine fürs telefon? oder ne ganz normale stromsteckdose? prinzipiell ist das das gleiche, nur dass ein LAN-kabel innen mehrere kleine kabel hat, da musst du dich halt informieren, welches dann wo dran kommt (siehe taks). und wenn du ne dose mit zwei anschlüssen hast, musst du ggf. auch zwei lankabel in der wand verlegen - keine ahnung, ob da genug platz in eurem kabelkanal is.


ansonsten brauchst du halt nen switch. router-modem kommt an den DSL-splitter/tel-anschluss, da kommt dann der switch dran, und vom switch aus gehst per LAN-kabel zu einem PC oder halt erst zu einem der von dir hoffentlich korrekt eingebauten wand-anschlüsse, und an der zweiten wanddose dann mit nem lan-kabel zum dortigen PC.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. April 2009)

taks schrieb:


> Die Pinbelegung an der Steckdose wäre:
> 1. Aderpaar: Pin 1+2
> 2. Aderpaar: Pin 3+6
> 3. Aderpaar: Pin 4+5
> ...


 
naja hab ich schon einmal erklärt... ich mach so genannte "rigibsplatten" an die kellerwände und hinter diese platten vrlaufen dann die kabel, also ist es von beidem etwas

kann man von der einen einen dose keine kabel zur anderen legen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> kann man von der einen einen dose keine kabel zur anderen legen?


 wie meinst du das jetzt? also nochmal: da kommt ein LAN-kabel in der wand zB vom keller nach oben, und an jedem ende kommt ne dose dran, eine im keller und eine zB im erdgeschoss. das ganze is nix anderes als wenn du ein ganz langes normales LAN-kabel nehmen würdest, nur dass es halt in der wand entlang geht und du optisch "schöner" dosen mit buchsen hast, anstatt dass dann da ein kabel aus der wand rauskommt, das nen stecker hat.

und wenn du beide buchsen der dose nutzen willst, musst du vermutlich zwei kabel verlegen, nicht nur eines. 


am besten schreib nochmal ganz genau auf, welcher PC in welchem zimmer/etage is, und wo modem/router hinsoll, bzw. wo der tel. anschluss und somit auch der splitter is.


----------



## majorguns (26. April 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du das ganze auch lieber einen Elektriker machen lassen
Denn:
1. Er kennt sich aus
2. Macht er seine Sache sicherlich besser als du (das soll jetzt nicht gegen dich sein )
3. Er hat sicherlich auch schon alle Sachen die man dafür benötigt
4. es ist einfacher für dich
Allerdings denke ich mal das das schon ein wenig was kosten würde weshalb du vielleicht deine Eltern mal fragen solltest ob die das bezahlen würden. Sonst würde ich lieber zu D-Lan Raten den dieses ist:
1. Günstig
2. Einfach zu installieren
3. geht schnell zu installieren
Allerdings müssen die zwei zu verwendenen Steckdosen auf einer Phase liegen.
MfG MajorGuns


----------



## taks (26. April 2009)

Das mit dem Elektriker ist nedmal s ne schlechte Idee. Vorallem wenn es an die Fehlersuche geht wenn ned funktionieren sollte ^^


----------



## Klutten (26. April 2009)

@ Flenor Eldar
Die Benutzung dieses Buttons -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist kein Hexenwerk. Benutze ihn, ansonsten müssen wir die Beitragsflut innerhalb weniger Minuten anders einbremsen.


----------



## Elkhife (27. April 2009)

Man brauch wenn man das selber machen will nicht viel Werkzeug.

-Eine Bohrmaschine inkl. Bohrer um durch die Wände/ Boden zu kommen.
-Schlitzschraubendreher
-Das Netzwerkkabel
-2 Netzwerkdosen
-Switch

Wenn du technisch begabt bist, also keine 2 linke Hände hast (außer du bist Linkshänder  ) und schonmal zu Hause Kabel oder sowas verlegt hast kannst du das schaffen. Das sieht anfangs nur schwerer aus als es wirklich ist.


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2009)

Da sind schon ein paar Fehler drin.
1. kein Schraubendreher sondern ein LSA Auflegewerkzeug, es geht zwar auch mit einem Schraubendreher, aber da jammern dann die Leute nach ner Zeit rum dass gar nichts mehr geht.
2. Eine Bohrmaschine wird nicht reichen, man braucht schon eine Schlagbohrmaschine wenn man ein Kapel UP/im Ziegel verlegen will.

Ich rate auch generell davon ab, dass Laien sich an der Elektroinstallation versuchen, es gibt nicht umsonst eine 3,5 jährige Ausbildung zum Elektroniker/Elektriker...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. April 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie meinst du das jetzt? also nochmal: da kommt ein LAN-kabel in der wand zB vom keller nach oben, und an jedem ende kommt ne dose dran, eine im keller und eine zB im erdgeschoss. das ganze is nix anderes als wenn du ein ganz langes normales LAN-kabel nehmen würdest, nur dass es halt in der wand entlang geht und du optisch "schöner" dosen mit buchsen hast, anstatt dass dann da ein kabel aus der wand rauskommt, das nen stecker hat.
> 
> und wenn du beide buchsen der dose nutzen willst, musst du vermutlich zwei kabel verlegen, nicht nur eines.
> 
> ...


Also, ich will den/die PC/s dann in den Keller stellen, der telefon anschluss ist im Erdgeschoss, das Modem aber im 1. Stock (Splitter mit inbegriffen), es geht also nich, das man von der einen dose I-net zur anderen legt man muss also direkt vom Modem (switch) eine leitung legen.


Und das mit dem Elektriker...muss da wirklich ein Elektriker kommen oder einer von der Telefongessellschaft??

Und zu klutten: ICH weiß von diesem Butten, aber was soll ich gemacht haben, dass man mir das extra erklärt??!

Und was die restlichen Aussagen bedrifft, wie ich die Kabel verlege weiß ich bereits das war auch nicht meine Frage, ich muss nur wissen, wie man die Kabel an der Dose anschließt, aber ich denke das weiß ich Mittlerweile.


----------



## NCphalon (27. April 2009)

nadann frohes schaffen


----------



## Elkhife (27. April 2009)

@rebel4life: Die 3,5 Jahre Ausbildung zum Elektroinstallateur gibt es weil man da wesentlich mehr macht als Lankabel verlegen, z.b. Logo/ Siematik programmieren, Schaltkästen einbauen, Stromkabel verlegen,.....
Ein Netzwerkkabel hingegen korrekt verlegen kann man bereits als Laie wenn man sich da einliest/ hilfe bei hat.
Ob Bohrmaschine oder Schlagbohrmaschiene ist Wortklauberei (Ich kenne den unterschied, aber im Volksmund nennt man nunmal auch Schlagbohrmaschienen einfach nur Bohrmaschienen).


Für die Netzwerkdosen braucht man kein spezielles Werkzeug, es gibt die genauso zum verschrauben, der Signalverlust gegenüber LSA ist zu vernachlässigen.
Das anschließen der Dosen is recht simpel, da brauchst du nur die Farbkodierung bei google raussuchen dir 2 Dosen oder Stecker besorgen und entweder per LSA oder Schraubendreher festmachen. Da sparst du dann ne ecke gegenüber einem Elektriker dzu rufen.


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2009)

Das weiß ich, ich mach ja selber die Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme. Netzwerkkabel ist kein Thema, die Elektroinstallation aber schon. Allein schon ein Messgerät zum Testen des Erdungswiderstandes kostet über 1000€ und das geht nicht mit einem 5€ Multimeter und zudem wäre das auch nicht erlaubt.

Ich wollte das nur dazu schreiben, ansonsten versucht der TS es mit der Bohrmaschine einen Schacht zu "fräßen"...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, ich mach ja selber die Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme. Netzwerkkabel ist kein Thema, die Elektroinstallation aber schon. Allein schon ein Messgerät zum Testen des Erdungswiderstandes kostet über 1000€ und das geht nicht mit einem 5€ Multimeter und zudem wäre das auch nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Ich wollte das nur dazu schreiben, ansonsten versucht der TS es mit der Bohrmaschine einen Schacht zu "fräßen"...


 Die Wand rühr ich nicht an und mit nem Bohrer zu fräsen wäre hirnrissig... im Erdgeschoss kommt ein Externer Kabelkanal u. im Keller verschwindet das Kabel hinter Gibsplatten...


----------



## _Linux125_ (27. April 2009)

Ich hab auch mal im ganzen Haus LAN-Steckdosn verlegt ... das war ne Arbeit mit den kleinen Drähten, hat jedoch geklappt^^
Aber ein Freund hat mir erzählt für I-Net bräuchte ich nur 4 Drähte --- es hat auch geklappt weiß einer wieso?

MfG _Linux125_


----------



## rebel4life (27. April 2009)

Du brauchst 4 Leitungen, das sind 2xTx und 2xRx (1,2,3 und 6), für 10Mbit würden sogar 2 Adern reichen, dann könnte man zwar insgesamt 4 Verbindungen über ein Kabel führen, das ist aber dann schon ein ziemlicher Pfusch.

Wenn man Sachen wie PoE machen will sollte man alle belegen, aber fürs Internet reichts auch so.


----------



## dot (27. April 2009)

_Linux125_ schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal im ganzen Haus LAN-Steckdosn verlegt ... das war ne Arbeit mit den kleinen Drähten, hat jedoch geklappt^^
> Aber ein Freund hat mir erzählt für I-Net bräuchte ich nur 4 Drähte --- es hat auch geklappt weiß einer wieso?
> 
> MfG _Linux125_



Ja, man kann 2 100MBit Verbindungen ueber ein Kabel laufen lassen. Das es Pfusch ist sollte jedem klar sein. Aergerlich wird es spaetestens dann, wenn man alle Adern fuer eine 1GBit Verbindung benoetigt und man keine Kabel mehr ziehen kann/will


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

also, die PC sind im keller, und im EG kommt kein PC dran? dann würd ich das so machen:

- modem bleibt im EG
- vom modem geht ein kabel in die von neu eingabaute wanddose
- im keller schließt du dann den switch an die dortige wanddose an
- die PCs kommen auch an den switch

auf diese weise musst du auch nicht extra zwei kabel in der wand verlegen, sondern es reicht eines. 


ps: das modem muss halt AUCH ein router sein, sonst reicht ein switch nicht.


----------



## NCphalon (27. April 2009)

im EG kommt aber en PC drann


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. April 2009)

im EG is nur der der Hapttelefonanschluss, ein verlängerrungskabel führt hoch in den 1. Stock zum Splitter dort steckt das Telefon drinn und der Anschluss zum Modem, das Modem is dann auch im 1Stock u. wegen meiner Schwester muss 1 Lan-Kabel im 1. Stock bleiben.
Sry hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2009)

d.h. da is also doch ein PC auch beim modem? und kommen im keller dann nur ein oder mehrere PCs zB für ne LAN party dran? dann brauchst du halt ZWEI switches, einer oben im 1 ET (splitter => modem => switch => je ein kabel zum PC der schwester und eines zur dose an der wand) und ein switch im keller - außer du hast im keller maximal 2 PCs, dann kannst du das mit den 2 anschlüssen der dosen machen.


----------



## majorguns (28. April 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Die Wand rühr ich nicht an und mit nem Bohrer zu fräsen wäre hirnrissig... im Erdgeschoss kommt ein Externer Kabelkanal u. im Keller verschwindet das Kabel hinter Gibsplatten...


Nich direkt es gibt Aufsätze für Bohrer mit denen man Schlitze in die Wand Fräsen kann ist zwar nicht ganz so Kompfortabel wie eine Schlitzfräse erfüllt aber im kleinen auch ihren Zweck.
Im übrigen wenn du es verlegen lassen solltest müsstest du einen Elektriker kommen lassen die Telefongesellschaft hat da nichts mit zu tun.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (28. April 2009)

majorguns schrieb:


> Nich direkt es gibt Aufsätze für Bohrer mit denen man Schlitze in die Wand Fräsen kann ist zwar nicht ganz so Kompfortabel wie eine Schlitzfräse erfüllt aber im kleinen auch ihren Zweck.
> Im übrigen wenn du es verlegen lassen solltest müsstest du einen Elektriker kommen lassen die Telefongesellschaft hat da nichts mit zu tun.


Ja, aber ich mein einen Normalen Bohrer und ich will wissen wer es dann an die Dose anschließt nicht wer die Wände kaputt macht, ein Elektriker o. so ein Futzi von der Telefongesellschaft?


Was is eign. der Unterschied zwischen Lan-Switch u. Lan-Hub?


----------



## rebel4life (28. April 2009)

Das Lexikon deiner Wahl kann dir das beantworten. Alternativ einfach bei Wikipedia nachschauen.

Der Hub ist grob ausgedrückt dumm, der Switch denkt ein wenig mit...


----------



## majorguns (28. April 2009)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich mein einen Normalen Bohrer und ich will wissen wer es dann an die Dose anschließt nicht wer die Wände kaputt macht, ein Elektriker o. so ein Futzi von der Telefongesellschaft?
> 
> 
> Was is eign. der Unterschied zwischen Lan-Switch u. Lan-Hub?


Hab ich doch schon geschrieben der *Elektriker*, die Telefongeselschaft ist nicht dafür zuständig das du deine LAN Kabel schön im Haus verlegt bekommst die müssen nur dafür sorgen das du irgendwo im Haus ein funktionierenden Internet Anschluss hast.


----------



## dot (29. April 2009)

Ich wuerde mir den Kram einfach bestellen und mal loslegen. Bei aufkommenden Fragen weiss immer noch Google bescheid. So schwer ist es wirklich nicht. Jedenfalls erst einmal das grobe Verlegen der Kabel, das rausschneiden der passenden Loecher fuer die Dosen und so weiter. Das Auflegen der Kabel kannst du doch einfach auf TIA/EIA-568-B - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (-> T568B Color) nachgucken. Auf beiden Dosen dann die gleiche Belegung von Pin 1 bis 8 machen. Wenn es schief geht, dann kannst du das Kabel immer noch ein wenig kuerzen. Wo ist das Problem?


----------

